# Quantum Incyte for the wife?



## Popeye (Apr 13, 2008)

I am wanting to buy the wife a spinning rod & reel. Of course she has to pick it out and her way of choosing a rod and reel have nothing to do with performance or reliability. To best descride her method would be that it's a fashion thing. It has to look nice. She normally uses a righthand spinning rod setup with the reel on the top and cranks bass-akwards with her right hand. Today I grabbed a nice shimano and flipped the handle to be a lefty and had her try it with the reel on the bottom. She was okay with that setup. However she didn't like the way it looked so she choose one she liked the looks of, a Quantum Incyte. Anyone have any exposure to these and are they a decent reel? Looking at the IT20 or IT30. Planning on using it for our upcoming guided river trip. Targeted species will be Walleye, White Bass, Crappie and Channel Cats (up to 3-5 lbers).

Don't even think about recommending any bait casters or closed face reels. She doesn't like them.

https://www.quantumfishing.com/fwreels/incyte_spinning.html

Sort of confused by the write up and the seemingly unsupportive numbers in the tackle tour review.

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewquantumincytepg3.html


----------



## redbug (Apr 13, 2008)

Quanta make a nice reel and I am sure she will love it. I also real with my right hand on my spinning gear.
My wife has a nice set up she is using a dawia spincast on a G loomis cranking rod..

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure about the graphite body, but I have two Quantum spinning reels (Catalyst PTi40's) that work great!


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

Just take what TT says as just one opinion. :?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

From TT:



> Conclusion: Looking back a decade value spinning reels were just mediocre in performance. Today we can find spinning reels that are designed much better but still sell for a reasonably low price. The Quantum Incyte, reviewed here, is a prime example. The Incyte is Quantum’s top reel just before you enter the Performance Tuned series. It is attractive, has good features, and even includes a spare spool. *The drag performs smoothly and consistently throughout its range and can easily handle trout, crappie, and other small fish when paired up with the proper rod.* This reel offers good overall performance and features especially if you take into account it’s _price point of only $59.99_. With all this in mind, it’s a great choice for those anglers on a budget who still want a quality spinning reel.



I went back and read the write-up, and it seems that they're talking about the 10 series reels at the $59.99 price. Possibly a move up to the 20-30 series might be in order. What size/length rod were you thinking of mounting it on? If anything, you could get a nice Shimano 2500FB for a few dollars more.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm leaning towards a 6' or 6'6" rod. She doesn't do much fishing so I'm not planning on dropping more that $100.00 - $150.00 on her set up. She didn't like the way the shimanos looked so they are out. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting the Quantum IT20. That should work well for what we'll be targeting. Prolly spool her up with 6 or 8 lb line. She said she wanted an Ugly Stick rod and as I am not a big fan of them I guess I made a face and she said "Fine get me what ever you want". Of course I said I would get her the Ugly Stick and she said she changed her mind and would read a book instead of fish if I bought her that


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess the Ugly Stick is out then, lol. My wife is 5'2" and prefers the 6' rods, which seem to do well for her height. Tried to get a her a 6'6" rod once and she didn't care for it, saying it was too long




. Sounds as though the IT20 would work well for the targeted fish.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Check this out if you have a Dicks sporting goods in your area. Just bought the wife this combo. Its pink to, so she loves it.
Pflueger Lady Trion Ladies Spinning Fishing Combo-Benefits American Breast Cancer Foundation


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Check this out if you have a Dicks sporting goods in your area. Just bought the wife this combo. Its pink to, so she loves it.
> Pflueger Lady Trion Ladies Spinning Fishing Combo-Benefits American Breast Cancer Foundation




Couple that with this $10 off coupon and your golden! :beer:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17464#17464


----------



## Popeye (Apr 14, 2008)

She didn't care for that one but likes the President. Now the choice would be the Quantumm or the Pflueger President spinning reel and if I go with the Pflueger spinning reel gonna have to decide which one between the 6730X with a line cap of 6/115 or the 3735X with a line cap of 8/145. Personally I would use the smaller one or even the 6725X to enjoy the battle. I just know this setup isn't going to get used more than a couple of times.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Id go with the Quantum, I have the array which is a step down from the incyte, and it works great.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's the dilema. I get 10% discount at BPS from the 15th to the 21st (military discount). BPS doesn't have the Quantumm but has the Pflueger. Both Gander Mountain and BPS are about the same drive. Gander is in Wiscoland and I think their sales tax is little less. Arrgg... I hate trying to buy fishing gear for the wife. You should have seen here trying the first one out. She said it was jerky. She was trying one mounted on those little 1' handle pieces and she was cranking like crazy, burning it in. No kidding it feels jerky. Once she slowed down to a semi normal retrieve rate she said it felt smoother. DUH! When you ask her why she likes one better than the other it is because it looks nicer, but can't tell you what part about it looks nicer. Grrr....


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't matter what part they think looks better, the important thing is to remember the old saying......................"When momma's happy, everyone is happy,............when momma's not.....", well, us married guys know all about that :shock: :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2008)

Got the Pfluger 6730X and a Walleye Angler rod. Rod says jigging on it but will it be okay for general casting usage as well?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 19, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Got the Pfluger 6730X and a Walleye Angler rod. Rod says jigging on it but will it be okay for general casting usage as well?



Can you give me some info about it?. I don't see a reason why it can't be used for general casting.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 19, 2008)

Walleye Angler Signature Series
IM8 Graphite
WA60MLJS 6'0"
MedLite action
1/16-1/2 oz lure
4-10 lb line

The second one down on the table

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&partNumber=74432&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

It might be too sensitive for someone that doesn't fish much. She might be setting the hook on every bump on the bottom. I might have to get one for myself and retire the old 5' ultra light I use for Crappie.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Walleye Angler Signature Series
> IM8 Graphite
> WA60MLJS 6'0"
> MedLite action
> ...



Ya it is sensitive. I have a St.Croix Premier with the same stats but in a 7'0" I use it primarily for jigging but have used crank baits and jerkbaits too. I think your fine with general casting purpose.


----------

